# Few pics my fish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam getting a little better at pics soon Ill put some up of the tank .


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice pics! i like that cory with the stripe 
Tank looks kinda dark, is it just the camera?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fishfinder said:


> Nice pics! i like that cory with the stripe
> Tank looks kinda dark, is it just the camera?


Trying to get better pics but its digital and if I use the flash its to bright also there is tannins in the tank Iam going for a river bottom tank Ill post some pics tommorrow.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wonderful photos pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, your photos are really good! Mine seem to be over exposed -- new camera, still learning ;P


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Stop feeding flake!

See? I can tell! It's that crappy! 

Get yourself some Dainichi Veggie FX micro pellets and some New Life Spectrum micro pellets (Get them both from Darius from Price Network) www.pricenetwork.ca I think just look him up he's in Toronto.

Nice false neons btw. They're getting hard to find.

Also your corydoras are emaciated and one of your platys is damn close.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Stop feeding flake!
> 
> See? I can tell! It's that crappy!
> 
> ...


I dont know what your talking about those corys were 1/2 in when Igot them just 2 months ago. I dont have any platys their quppys and all my fish get the proper food Ive done alot of research on them and I dont feed just flake.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Whatever it is they don't have enough fat on their backs.

And yes sorry that half black female guppy looks like a platy in that picture my bad.

Still not enough fat. Growth is not what I'm getting at its fat storage.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Whatever it is they don't have enough fat on their backs.
> 
> And yes sorry that half black female guppy looks like a platy in that picture my bad.
> 
> Still not enough fat. Growth is not what I'm getting at its fat storage.


Ok Pablo Iam heading to the store tonight for some plants I will see if they have the brands you recommended. I do want my fish to be healthy they better fatten up or Iam sending you the bill. Thanks for the advice Pat ps I only have a big Als here and Petsmart.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't mean it badly I re read what I wrote and I sound sort of like a jerk there.
i apologize.

I was just speaking on behalf of the better happiness and health of the fish. I should have said it differently.

The New Life Spectrum you will be hard pressed to find unless you go to a big als and even then you must be careful because they often stock old product of this brand. The other one is only available via mail order from the website dainichi.com or off darius on price network. 

I would feed that tank the small NLS pellet, the veggie FX dainichi pellet, some frozen hikari mysis shrimp, a little frozen hikari bloodworm, and for your bottom feeders the NLS (new life spectrum) brand 'h20 stable' wafer is very good also if you have plecos i didnt see get the algae wafers


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The NLS is a good choice and Darius sells them by the lb. or in 6 lb. pails I believe.

fishpedagogue on PNA also has the NLS and sugarglidder if they are closer to you. Just give them a PM.

One thing that I hate about the NLS is that it leaves a red film on everything because it breaks down into a powder really fast.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> I didn't mean it badly I re read what I wrote and I sound sort of like a jerk there.
> i apologize.
> 
> I was just speaking on behalf of the better happiness and health of the fish. I should have said it differently.
> ...


Yes you did put since all of us come off like that sometime and your giving me so much help already I let it slide lol Ps I ordered it online should be here in a couple of days Iam glad you noticed I didnt know they were supposed to be fat though I do feed frozen blood worm and wafers to the corys.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Ok Pablo Iam heading to the store tonight for some plants I will see if they have the brands you recommended. I do want my fish to be healthy they better fatten up or Iam sending you the bill. Thanks for the advice Pat ps I only have a big Als here and Petsmart.


Had to order online cost me 100. bucks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ouch man...

Darius sells it for like $20 a bag


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Cancel the order... he sells them 60$ for the biggest pail which is like 6 lbs. or 15$ for 1 lb.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Brian said:


> Cancel the order... he sells them 60$ for the biggest pail which is like 6 lbs. or 15$ for 1 lb.


Thats what i bought is that to much I also bought the veg mix at $28 will it go bad I figured with the 4 tanks just bought 25 cherry shrimp from Kate that should be enough food.lol.I am going out today to pick up a 10 gallon for my guppie fry. I have them in a 1 gal now with the pond snails put thats not going to be enough to grow them out in. Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> The NLS is a good choice and Darius sells them by the lb. or in 6 lb. pails I believe.
> 
> fishpedagogue on PNA also has the NLS and sugarglidder if they are closer to you. Just give them a PM.
> 
> One thing that I hate about the NLS is that it leaves a red film on everything because it breaks down into a powder really fast.


*cough* don't overfeed *cough*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Thats what i bought is that to much I also bought the veg mix at $28 will it go bad I figured with the 4 tanks just bought 25 cherry shrimp from Kate that should be enough food.lol.I am going out today to pick up a 10 gallon for my guppie fry. I have them in a 1 gal now with the pond snails put thats not going to be enough to grow them out in. Pat


I take out what I need into a small little jar put most of it in an airtight container in the freezer and just take bits as needed. lasts longer.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Thats what i bought is that to much I also bought the veg mix at $28 will it go bad I figured with the 4 tanks just bought 25 cherry shrimp from Kate that should be enough food.lol.I am going out today to pick up a 10 gallon for my guppie fry. I have them in a 1 gal now with the pond snails put thats not going to be enough to grow them out in. Pat


Ya know.. to go through six pounds of this stuff you'd literally need to have your entire basement lined all the way around with tanks stacked triple high and even then it'd last you atleast eight months...

what do you have like one tank?  two?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Ya know.. to go through six pounds of this stuff you'd literally need to have your entire basement lined all the way around with tanks stacked triple high and even then it'd last you atleast eight months...
> 
> what do you have like one tank?  two?


Its ok I canceled the order and just bought a pound and I have 3 tanks lol. Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Its ok I canceled the order and just bought a pound and I have 3 tanks lol. Pat


That should be ok if u keep it in the freezer


----------

